# Diet for girlfriend



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

My girlfriend has asked me to help her lose some weight she doesn't do any bodybuilding or excersice currently.

I have read the diet that pscarb posted in the sticky in this forum and wanted to check it would be ok for her considering she doesn't do any weight training?

I also noticed hacksi wrote about a diet that is 33/33/33 called Daitia anyone got any info on this cause i cant seemed to find any.

Cheers in advance for any help.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

getting the diet right will help 100%...and introducing exercise into the regime will be the icing on the cake...she just needs to make some goals on what she wants to achieve!!!

but saying this,you havent stated what her diet is like now,what her stats are,goals or experience etc...so cannot really advise!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

posted a bit of stuff helping this chicky, have a read

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/52798-lets-try-journal.html


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Currently no real diet plan she is 22 5'5 and she wont tell me her weight i would say she isn't fat in fact, while i type this with her beside me, she is in fact perfect but remember she has ask me for help i havent forced her into it.

She drinks coke and doesnt really like drinking water on its own so thats one battle weaning her off the coke (sounds like shes an adict).

Breakfast 2 eggs

mid morning sometimes biscuits

lunch prawns and potatoe or white roll

mid afternoon yogurt or grapes and sometimes nothing at all

dinner what ever she fancy's

night time snack sometimes bowl of coco pops or chocolate

Her goal is purely to lose weight she does want to build muscle or anything else just lose some weight.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

chopperead said:


> Currently no real diet plan she is 22 5'5 and she wont tell me her weight i would say she isn't fat in fact, while i type this with her beside me, she is in fact perfect but remember she has ask me for help i havent forced her into it.
> 
> She drinks coke and doesnt really like drinking water on its own so thats one battle weaning her off the coke (sounds like shes an adict).
> 
> ...


wrong way to look at it!! then she will just be a skinny fat person!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Her diet is the MOST important thing to sort out and tbh hers is ****!! here let me post this again for you...

There are approximately 3500 calories in a pound of stored body fat. So, if you create a 3500-calorie deficit through diet, exercise or a combination of both, you will lose one pound of body weight

A calorie deficit can be achieved either by calorie restriction alone or by a combination of fewer calories in and more calories out. This combination of diet and exercise is best for lasting weight loss.

To loose weight its common to drop 500 calories from your maintenance level but NEVER more than 1000. Its recommended to never drop your cals below 1200. You will only start to burn muscle!

You need to break you calories up into 6 meals the slightly bigger ones being breakfast, lunch and dinner (im assuming you workout at night)

SHE NEEDS TO WORKOUT TOO.........i would suggest trying to get her to eat similar to below!! if she does train take out the pre and post workout meals!

1- Carbs, Protein, Fats

2 - Carbs protein fats

3 - Carbs protein fats

4 (pre workout) protein, and fast acting carbs/sugars (banana etc)

5 -(postworkout) Protein fiberous veges

6 - Slow releasing protein and fats

its quite good to not eat fats 2 hours before or after training as it slows the absorbtion of protein and this is the time when you need it the most. I also dont really eat carbs after about 4pm. She needs to try and eat some kinda protein/fat meal before bed cause if you start eating more often etc your metabolism will speed up and you will find you will be waking up hungry so if you eat slow releasing protein and fats it means that you get the fats slowing the protein absorbtion down and then you have slower releasing protein also so should last you till morning!

NEXT MOST IMPORTANT THING IS TRAINING, BUILDING MUSCLE

MUSCLE BURNS MORE CALORIES


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

off the top of my head (sure others can add more)

Carb options

Oats

Wholemeal toast

Sweet potato

Normal Potato

Wholemeal pasta

Rice

Protein

Chicken

Turkey

lean mince

Egg whites

Protein powder

Salmon/fish

tuna

cottage cheese

Fats

Nuts

Olive oil

Egg yolks

peanut butter

salmon/fatty fish

VEGE VEGE VEGE

green vege is better

but JUST GET some fibre and veges in your diet BIG TIME and it will help to fill you up too

Occasional FRUIT (minimal bananas = high carbs)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

This is what i suggested for another member

what about something similar to this

8.10 -

1 wholemeal toast/2 eggs

or

1 wholemeal toast/peanut butter/protein shake

or

porridge with honey and banana

10 am -

Fruit/protein shake/nuts

or

Cottage cheese on crispbread

or

Tuna on wholemeal toast

or

Chicken/veges

or

Plain rice crackers and honey

12.30 -

Cottage cheese/tuna or avacado on crispbread

or

Tuna on wholemeal toast

or

Chicken/beef/fish and veges

or

Chicken/beef/fish and rice

3-4pm simialr stuff to the 10am one

7pm -

Chicken/beef/fish/turkey and veges or salad

or

Chicken/beef/fish and rice

or

Chicken and vege omlette

etc etc


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

chopperead said:


> Her goal is purely to lose weight she does want to build muscle or anything else just lose some weight.


"Eat less and move more" simple!! :lol:

Seriously though, if she only wants to lose body weight, dont complicate it with a BB diet. Theres no substitute for calorie control (eating less than your needs) for dropping total body weight


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

I just finished reading thos posts MissBC on the other thread thanks.

So is the PScarb diet in the sticky a BB diet ?

I will work out her BMR with her if she lets me know her weight !!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SKINNY FAT EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



















SKINNY TONED NICCCCCCCCCCCCCCE


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Friends of yours are they ?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hehehehehe NOPE, friends of google!!

BUT i know which body 99.9% of the females on this board would choose!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Miss BC please tell me you googled fat skinny burd and got those? :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Miss BC please tell me you googled fat skinny burd and got those? :thumbup1:


Yup i googled *skinny fat *and then *toned*


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb :Love it!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb :Love it!


 :lol: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Well two days in and she hasn't given up yet and im proud of her.

Currently following PSCarb's sticky diet but change it slightly. Will be working out her BMR tonight hopefully and will then fitday the diet to make sure were not under or over hitting the calories.

Current diet now

2 whole eggs 2 egg whites

120 grams prawns with seafood sauce and salad

serving of (salted) cashew nuts and 1 scoop whey protein with milk

150 grams chicken/fish/turkey with veg

serving of (salted) cashew nuts and 1 scoop whey protein with milk

Now i know your gonna pick up some bad things in there but im just glad were heading in the right direction.

Not quite managing 4 ltrs of water in fact just about getting 1 down her.

Anyways will keep posting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the biggest issue i see there is the water intake this in its self will comprimise fat loss....

what is in the seafood sauce as this is a keto style diet and is useless if the sauce contains to many carbs


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Asda seafood sauce:

Per 15 g tablespoon

2.4g carb

of which sugars 2.3g

Probably has 2 tablespoons

Whats max carbs she can have is it 30g in a day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is around 30g but i would not be touching sugar on this diet...and can you definitely say it is only 2 tablespoons


----------



## ouise (May 1, 2008)

Hi can't really add much detail to what's been posted above but she really needs more wholegrain products, veg/fruit and water. The women I work with are all fond of cans of fizzy pop, choc and biscuits, sandwiches covered in mayo etc. Not only are they fairly unfit but over weight and unhealthy too. A fairly standard/clean diet will help her look and feel better. Any weigh training on top of this will be a bonus. Good luck, habits are hard to break!


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

I made a big school boy error with the misses diet she was having milk with the shakes and when inputting this into fitday realised was going over 30 grams carb with the biggest culprit being the milk.

She started having the shakes with water this week and to be honest i dont think its gone down to well she hates it and is gonna pack this in and the end of this week so need to try and sort something else out for her.

She managed to lose 6 pounds in the first week but then has pretty much not moved since then.

She loves her fizzy pop and is drinking diet coke as the calories and carbs are zero i cant help but think that its still gonna have some kinda negative effect ?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tagged this thread interest for my gf


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

chopperead said:


> I made a big school boy error with the misses diet she was having milk with the shakes and when inputting this into fitday realised was going over 30 grams carb with the biggest culprit being the milk.
> 
> She started having the shakes with water this week and to be honest i dont think its gone down to well she hates it and is gonna pack this in and the end of this week so need to try and sort something else out for her.
> 
> ...


what about half water/half milk??

orrrr buy a decent protein powder!! I have all mine with water and they are awesome!! Sometimes il stick like 1/3 milk if i feel like it!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

chopperead said:


> I made a big school boy error with the misses diet she was having milk with the shakes and when inputting this into fitday realised was going over 30 grams carb with the biggest culprit being the milk.
> 
> She started having the shakes with water this week and to be honest i dont think its gone down to well she hates it and is gonna pack this in and the end of this week so need to try and sort something else out for her.
> 
> ...


Tell her to read up on aspritame. Then see how she loves all those diet drinks. I'd rather have the calories thanks.


----------



## Capirossi (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all.

Am new to the forum, and to weight training. Just looking for some diet advice to get started with and came across this very helpful post :thumb: My husband has been weight training on and off for years, and has recently got back into it after a dry spell. He has pretty much advised me on my diet, which is very similar to the one above posted by MissBC.

I am currently in week 3 of 3 x full body workouts. I am starting off slow and gradually adding weight and reps week by week. I have now started adding some cardio, 20 mins on a weights day, 30 mins on a non-weights day.

What I am a bit concerned about at the mo is quantity of food. I recently lost a very stubborn 10lbs by being very bad and drastically cutting my calorie intake. I am now concerned that by eating too much I will add weight back on. I don't mind weight on the scales, as I want lots of muscle! I just don't want to start feeling it in my clothes, it's taken me about 4 years to get back down to this size :confused1: I am not happy with being skinny fat however, and want to be skinny toned like MissBC's friends!!!! :tongue:

This is typically what I am eating now:

Breakfast: 30g porridge with water, half a teaspoon of sweetner, half a teaspoon cinnamon

MMSnack: Protein shake (1 scoop), handful of nuts

Lunch: 4 oatcakes and low fat cottage cheese

MASnack: protein shake (1.5 scoops) and spoon of peanut butter (post workout)

Dinner: small chicken breast, 50g brown rice, tablespoon e.v.o.oil, tablespoon pesto

Before bed (if hungry): handful of nuts or half pot of quark with strawberry protein powder.

I also have for dinner w/m toast and two poached eggs. I tend to alternate days. I am taking loads of supplements - 6 fish oils a day, 2 green tea, 4 evening primrose oil, vitamins etc etc etc.

Am I on the right track do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I lost 5 stone in 4 months by training seven days a week at gym and eating a diet consisting of loads of veg/salad with lots of chicken/fish and bit of steak......i tried to limit most carbs to during the earlier hours of the day, i also used to eat alot of soup........ at the time i didn't want to feel like at any point i couldn't eat something if i was hungry, but i just ate clean foods.....i think for people that have never really considered what they eat before or trained before, putting them on a too strict diet straight away, they will just give up too quickly....


----------

